# temperature



## mendela (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,
with freebsd 8 my notebook have very high temperature 70-80. When compile exceeds 100C, and system goes down immediately. Notebook have DualCore, and with other system don't have so high temperature above 55. Is there any configuration steps for
cpu temperature? Maybe i can try with freebsd 7, if developers are still working on it or what?


----------



## honk (Feb 20, 2010)

At first you definitely should clean your notebook. Use a hoover. If possible open the notebook and clean it. At my Thinkpad I just had to remove three screws and lift the keyboard to reach the fan. Before doing that I also could not run a compiler for more than two minutes. Now I don't have any problems! Really!

The "dirty" workaround is to reduce the cpu clock statically if you expect high cpu usage. You can do it with sysctl. See cpufreq(4)

Check the available frequency levels:
`# sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq_levels`

Example, set a frequency of 200MHz
`# sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=200`

But you have to stop powerd or similar tools, otherwise they might increase the speed automatically. Unfortunately there is currently no way (without patching powerd -> search the net) to define a maximum frequency.

cheers,
honk


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 20, 2010)

Take a look at powerd(8).

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=172


----------

